
Genetically modified bananas that are rich in pro-Vitamin A - happy-go-lucky
http://www.newsweek.com/scientists-orange-bananas-vitamin-uganda-633136
======
DrScump
This article completely ignores the impending doom of Panama Disease[0], to
which even the Cavendish is no longer resistant. If this new hybrid adds a
newfound resistance, it should have been mentioned.

[0] [http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-35131751](http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-
england-35131751)

